# Calais aire??



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, we going to arrive in Calais very late on the 29th March, would it be best to over night in the Marina aire or travel over to Cite d Europe??
Many thanks to any information. 8O


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

My personal choice would be to avoid Cite d' Europe as it's never seemed to be that secure. The marina is quite closely packed but has always felt safe for us.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cite*

Calais Port is closed I think, We stayed around the corner at the Marina in Calais.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*alais aire*

We stay at the Cite de Europe every time we use the chunnel. Used it only last week. We have never had any trouble, very quiet,VERY SAFE and near the Gendarmerie. Carrefour just across the road for last minute shopping .

WASFITONCE


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Been using Cite Europe for years, never seen or heard any trouble. 
Easy access and no noise when people leaving and arriving like in the port. 

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As I have posted repeatedly on this subject, cite europe for us. Patroled by the police peacefull night is assured..Always mhs parked up when we arrive and leave
Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In one way, Cite Europe "aire" is no different to thousands of other aires -in order to sleep at night you have to feel comfortable there.

I've always felt comfortable there but I doubt I would stay there if I were the only one.


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

I,ll be there on the 28th,always use it as our 1st night stop


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Used both aires several times no problems with Cite Europe CCTV , Police visits and of course the shopping ,it helps as with all aires that there are other vans close bye even better if they are from Ammanford ,


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have never had any problems staying at Cite Europe 


Paul


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Have stayed on both for years but Cite Europe now always. The port can be noisy and I never sleep soundly with those ships coming in and out all night. Stayed there once when there was fog, blimey, didn't sleep a wink cos of all the fog horns !!

Cite Europe is peaceful and always feels safe to us.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

brimo said:


> Have stayed on both for years but Cite Europe now always. The port can be noisy and I never sleep soundly with those ships coming in and out all night. Stayed there once when there was fog, blimey, didn't sleep a wink cos of all the fog horns !!
> 
> Cite Europe is peaceful and always feels safe to us.


We always use Cite Europe as well.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cité €urope for us too. 
Very quiet, always felt safe and slept well.
Plus the advantage of being able to push an overloaded trolley from Carrefour!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just had my 12th stop at cite de Europe. Very safe. surprisingly quiet. Also good dog walks .freindly gendarmes next door.park under one of the large overhanging lights that are on most of the night.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Having seen all your comments for Cite Europe I will have to review my opinion of the site. We only started MHing last year and took the advice from the Aires book, unfortunately when we visited there was a quantity of broken windscreen/window glass across a couple of the bays which put us off staying. I notice that the new book (version 4) has removed the overnight warning and just mentions using your locks whilst parking there (like you wouldn't anyway!). I wasn't aware that it gets regular police patrols and CCTV so that's a real bonus. There is nothing like first hand reviews of an Aire especially when they are are good (and free). The port is quite noisy with close proximity parking so having an alternative place to stop sounds good. Has anyone any local knowledge on somewhere to dump off our fresh water tank (I like to compensate for all the extra wine we end up carrying home :wink or is it a case of popping to the port Aire?


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

We ususally stay for free at Baie de Somme rest area/nature reserve which is about an hour or so South of Calais on the motorway . It is very picturesque, quiet with plenty of motorhomes and caravans using it, and you can get takeaways and fresh bread in the morning. 
The Aires book tells you not to park up overnight on Motorway service areas but I have always found this to be a peaceful and safe spot.
Does anyone have any other views on this location ?
Tel


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Having seen all your comments for Cite Europe I will have to review my opinion of the site. We only started MHing last year and took the advice from the Aires book, unfortunately when we visited there was a quantity of broken windscreen/window glass across a couple of the bays which put us off staying. I notice that the new book (version 4) has removed the overnight warning and just mentions using your locks whilst parking there (like you wouldn't anyway!). I wasn't aware that it gets regular police patrols and CCTV so that's a real bonus. There is nothing like first hand reviews of an Aire especially when they are are good (and free). The port is quite noisy with close proximity parking so having an alternative place to stop sounds good. Has anyone any local knowledge on somewhere to dump off our fresh water tank (I like to compensate for all the extra wine we end up carrying home :wink or is it a case of popping to the port Aire?


Will probably be frowned upon by some but at cite de europe aire there is a deep drainage channel running parallel with the fence between it and the eurotunnel terminal. It is to drain the run off water from the car park surface. I have often seen prople empty gey water into it so cant really see a problem with fresh water being emptied there.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We also use Cite Europe regularly and have always felt safe there. We find Carrefour has got much more expensive for shopping though ovr the last 18 months and tend to stock up at Auchan now.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Tel,
We have been using this stopover for some years now and never had a problem. Security van usually tour round during the night - always get a good night's sleep there. Usually more caravans (mostly English) than m/homes. On arrival in France we always arrive in early evening, then motor to Baie de Somme stopover in order to put a few miles behind us. On our return we have stopped at Le Crotoy for a night (24hour ticket) arriving late afternoon and then left corresponding time next day, after having an evening in Le Crotoy and gone for a bike ride next day, and then gone up to Baie de Somme stopover for the night. Once we even used the free hookup for a while to vacuum up the sand in the van from the aire in Le Crotoy! We then leave in the morning, stock up with wine etc. in Calais and get the ferry mid afternoon.
Used to stop by the ticket office at Calais but always noisy and too well lit up, so never slept well. This area is now all changed so no good for stopping. Have also stopped at the aire at the front but found it too noisy and vibrations from the ships so, again, didn't sleep well. Haven't, as yet tried the City de Europe aire but will when it fits in with our travel plans/directions.

DavidL


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

Many thanks DavidL for putting my mind at rest. 
I have tried Cite Europe and it seems quite safe and other motorhomes were there at the time which always seems a good sign. Having said that you would not describe the surroundings at cite as being "picturesque".
Tel


----------

